

Internet Giants Erect Barriers to Spy Agencies - 001sky
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/06/07/technology/internet-giants-erect-barriers-to-spy-agencies.html 

======
001sky
[http://www.nytimes.com/2014/06/07/technology/internet-
giants...](http://www.nytimes.com/2014/06/07/technology/internet-giants-erect-
barriers-to-spy-agencies.html)

Is a perfect dupe to:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7860987](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7860987)

[http://www.nytimes.com/2014/06/07/technology/internet-
giants...](http://www.nytimes.com/2014/06/07/technology/internet-giants-erect-
barriers-to-spy-agencies.html)

